# Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege



## Bester_Nick (16. Oktober 2008)

*Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Guten Tag, bin der Neue. 

Da hin und wieder behauptet wird, der PC würde als Spieleplattform im sterben liegen, habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt, um glaubwürdige Quellen zu finden, die das Gegenteil behaupten.

Studie: Der PC ist die wichtigste Plattform für Spiele - PC-Spiele, Gaming, Spielekonsole, PC, PC Gaming Alliance,
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...t-Verlustbringer-PC-stirbt-nicht/Spiele/News/
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/vermischtes/1948130/spieleplattform_pc.html 
http://www.computerbase.de/news/allgemein/studien/2007/august/deutsche_pc/
http://www.theinquirer.de/2008/03/23/pc_vs_konsole_nachste_runde.html
http://www.giga.de/show/gigagames/pc/00143892_pc_vs_konsole_runde_drei/ 
http://www.golem.de/0804/59183.html 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/PC-Hersteller-gruenden-Allianz-fuer-PC-Spiele--/meldung/103802
EA: Milliardenverlust und Rekordumsatz - PC bleibt wichtigste Spiele-Plattform - EA, Verlust, Umsatz, Spiele, PC,

Ein Report von Gamestar:

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 1) - Die wichtigste Spieleplattform der Welt bei GameStar.de

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 2) - Perfekte Steuerung, konkurrenzlos günstig bei GameStar.de

Report: Wunderkiste PC (Teil 3) - Moderne Technik, weltweit vernetzt bei GameStar.de


Wie man sieht kann man die These, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liegt wenigstens als umstritten bezeichnen. Ich würde sie zudem als voreilig und kurzsichtig bezeichnen, da wie wir gelesen haben der PC als Spieleplattform seit einiger Zeit mit einigen Problemen kämpft, die aber erkannt (Produktpiraterie, illegale Kopien, zu hohe Hardwareanforderungen, mangelnde Bewerbung etc.) und in den Griff zu kriegen sind. In wenigen Jahren könnte der PC wieder die Spieleplattform Nr. 1 sein.


----------



## Biosman (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

Ich glaube nicht das der Computer als solches Überflüssig wird! Im Computer Spiele/Software und vor allen dingen Hardware markt steckt so unfassbar viel kohle drinne, dass würden Xbox360, PS3 und Nintendo Wii evtl grade mal zusammen aufbringen.

Der Markt ist einfach zu groß als das die großen Firmen auch nur drann denken würden diesen aufzugeben! Ausserdem sag ich mal ehrlich, Grafisch kann mir keine Konsole Das bieten was ich brauche! Dazu noch Die Qualität die Connectivität usw...

Wenn ich Allein an Online Shooter und Rollenspiele denke, da Spielen so viele Menschen täglich...

Wenn sich etwas ändert wird dann dass evtl. irgendwan Computer "in dem sinne" und eine Konsole eins werden, so stelle ich mir das in etwa vor.


----------



## Honk53 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

also ich denke mal nicht das der computer zum spielen "ausstirbt" dazu gibt es doch viel zu viele leute die Games auf dem Pc zocken^^Außerdem kommt keine Konsole an die grafik eines PC ran deshalb würde ich sagen bleibt der PC am leben


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

Einen weiteren interessanten Artikel verlinke ich hier mal als Ergänzung.

PCGH - News: Marktforschungsinstitut sagt: PS3 dauerhaft Verlustbringer, PC stirbt nicht - PC, PS3, Spieleplattform, Marktforschung


----------



## Fabian (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

der Pc wird auf keinen fall aussterben.
Die bessere grafik in Spielen,viel mehr möglichkeiten.
Auf einem Pc kann man außerdem auch arbeitenwas ein wunder
Ich will mal sehen wie das aussehen soll einen text auf einer Ps3 zu schreiben
Den nickname zu schreiben ist ja schon mehr als umständlich
Da ist ja die Bildschirmtastatur von windoof schneller


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. November 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*





> *Company-of-Heroes-Entwickler Relic: PC-Spieleentwickler selbst Schuld an Krise*
> 
> Tim Holman von Relic zeigte sich belustigt über die andauernde Debatte über den toten beziehungsweise sterbenden PC-Spielemarkt: "Ich lache hysterisch, wenn ich höre das der PC-Markt tot ist. Wenn das Mitbewerber sagen, dann stimme ich ihnen voll zu und ermutige sie, den Markt so schnell wie möglich aufzugeben; einfach damit ich mich nicht mit ihnen rumschlagen muss." ()
> 
> ...


----------



## Flotter Geist (16. November 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

Der Pc ist was für Leute die sich für Technik interessieren,Konsolen sind was für Leute die keine Ahnung von Technik haben


----------



## Uziflator (16. November 2008)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im sterben liege*

Konsolen sind voll Öde.Wo bleibt da das schrauben?
Und wie können die eigentlich vernünftig COD zocken ich kanns garnich mehr an der Konsole,PC Spiele werden nicht aussterben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Studie: Der PC ist die wichtigste Plattform für Spiele

Studie: Der PC ist die wichtigste Plattform für Spiele - PC-Spiele, Gaming, Spielekonsole, PC, PC Gaming Alliance,

Ich füg den Link oben mit ein.


----------



## boss3D (8. April 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Gran Turismo 5 soll jetzt als erster GT-Titel auch auf dem PC erscheinen - klares Zeichen fuer mich, dass der PC-Markt eben nicht am sterben ist, sondern dass sich ehemalige Console-Only-Studios auch dem PC zuwenden, beweist eher das Gegenteil.


Davon abgesehe, dass das nicht mehr, als ein Gerücht ist, an das sich so mancher PC-Anhänger hoffnungsvoll klammert, hätten wir wieder die typische Ausgangslage: Wenn ein Konsolen-Top Titel überhaupt für den PC kommt, dann mit monatelanger Verspätung ...  


Split99999 schrieb:


> Die einzigen exklusiven Konsolenspiele die ich unter Vorbehalt als TOP-Titel bezeichnen würde sind BF: Bad Company, Metal Gear Solid 4 und Resistance 2


Dann werde ich deine Liste mal ein Bisschen erweitern. Wie wäre es mit Resident Evil 5? Eine PC Version steht nach wie vor in den Sternen. Oder eben Halo 3. Das würde ich durchaus als Top-Titel bezeichnen.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wenn ein TOP-Titel für den PC später erscheint, dann oft mit aufgemöbelter Grafik.


... und Hardwareanforderungen, die selbst HighEnd PCs überfordern. Das kennen wir ja. 


Split99999 schrieb:


> Die meisten spiele sehen bekanntlich auf dem PC besser aus. Dass die alte XboX 360 auch nur bei einem Spiel ne bessere Grafik hinzaubert als ein Gamer-PC wäre mir neu.


Erstens habe ich überdeutlich dazugeschrieben, dass das völlig subjektiv ist und zweitens hast du wohl noch nie NfS Most Wanted auf der Xbox 360 gesehen. Zwischen der PC Version und der Konsolenversion liegen grafikbezogen Welten _(Xbox 360 Version sieht besser aus)_! Aber auch bei Assassin´s Creed würde ich behaupten, dass es auf der Xbox 360 besser aussieht, wenn auch nur minimal.

Im Übrigen kann man die _(aktuelle)_ Xbox 360 absolut nicht als alt bezeichnen! Bedenke, wie viele neue Revisionen schon erschienen sind und dass immer wieder bessere Komponenten verbaut werden. Beispielsweise hat die aktuelle Jasper Version längst nicht mehr den lahmen Grafikchip drinnen, den die allererste Xbox 360 drinnen hatte. Auch der interne Speicher wurde längst aufgestockt. Von den ganzen Verbesserungen in den Bereichen Kühlung und Stromverbrauch fange ich gleich garnicht erst an. Jedenfalls steht die aktuelle Xbox 360 der PS3 in nichts nach.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Man erspart sich aber mMn auch einen enormen Spass.


Wenn es für dich Spaß ist, Unmengen an Geld ausgeben zu müssen, nur um jeden Top-Titel halbwegs annehmbar zocken zu können, ist das natürlich deine Sache, aber mir ist das mittlerweile viel zu teuer geworden. Da investiere ich lieber einmal in eine Xbox 360, die bis zum Release ihrer Nachfolgerin alle Top-Games flüssig und in bester Grafik darstellen kann.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Die fehlende Möglichkeit Jahre alte Hardware gegen aktuelle ersetzen zu können ist in meinen Augen übrigens eher ein Nachteil.


Der Unterschied liegt ja darin, dass die Hardware der Xbox 360 im Vergleich zu PC-Hardware nie zu langsam wird, weil immer alles dafür optimiert wird. Und wenn dann nach Jahren eine neue Version der Konsole auf den Markt kommt, holst du dir die und erfreust dich wieder 4 - 5 Jahre am problemlosen Zocken.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Flüssig ist subjektiv. Die Frameraten eines Gamer-PC's erreicht ne Konsole wahrlich nicht.


Zu welchem Zweck sollte eine Xbox 360 auch 80 FPS erreichen, wenn ein Game ohnehin ab spätestens 40 FPS flüssig läuft?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Das is absoluter blödsinn... denn dieCPU/GPU/RAM`s u.s.w. die in den spielekonsolen verbaut sind wurden vorher mithilfe von PC`s getestet und desweitern sind Pc spiele ein erheblicher anteil an herstellern... und der vorteil am PC ist, das die grafik laufnd verbessert wird, weil immer neue HW rauskommt, während spielekonsolen nur alle 3-4 Jahre verbesset werden...


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. April 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

boss3D

Wieso schreibst du das hier rein? Ich möchte das nicht in diesem Thread diskutieren, denn es gehört hier nicht direkt hin. Wenn du n Thread: PC vs Konsole aufmachst diskutiere ich das gerne da. Gebe mir dann kurz bescheid, bitte.


----------



## boss3D (12. April 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das hier das falsche Forum ist, um objektiv über die Vorteile von Konsolen zu diskutieren. Deswegen will ich nicht auch noch einen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen. Hier hätte es am ehesten reingepasst, aber wenn du hier nicht weiterdiskutieren willst, dann soll es eben so sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## yello7676 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

auserm wird ein pc für mich nicht aussterben, weil ich immer ne maus und tastatur brauche


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

EA: Milliardenverlust und Rekordumsatz - PC bleibt wichtigste Spiele-Plattform

Link hinzugefügt.


----------



## boss3D (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Erstens ist in deinem Posting kein Link zu finden _(hier für Interessierte)_ und zweitens ist die Aussage des CEOs eines Publishers keinesfalls ein Argument dafür, dass der PC nicht im Sterben liegt. Wenn morgen einer sagt, die Konsolen werden den PC bald geschlagen haben, würdest du das doch auch nicht gelten lassen.

Im Übrigen ist für mich persönlich EA schon lange nicht mehr der Publisher, der glaubwürdige Aussagen liefert, aber dazu hat wohl jeder eine andere Meinung.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Den Link hatte ich dem Eingangspost hinzugefügt.

Und die Aussage des EA-Chefs ist schon begründet. In dem Artikel von CB sind die Hintergründe erläutert. 

EA sieht PC als größte Spiele-Plattform - 06.05.2009 - ComputerBase


----------



## Bleipriester (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



boss3D schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt ja darin, dass die Hardware der Xbox 360 im Vergleich zu PC-Hardware nie zu langsam wird, weil immer alles dafür optimiert wird. Und wenn dann nach Jahren eine neue Version der Konsole auf den Markt kommt, holst du dir die und erfreust dich wieder 4 - 5 Jahre am problemlosen Zocken.MfG, boss3D



4-5 Jahre Spiele, die sich grafisch nicht weiterentwickeln werden.

Kommt ein Spiel raus, für das eine alte XBOX-Version nicht genügend Leistung hätte, wird eine neue fällig? 
Ich kaufe mir lieber eine neue Grafikkarte!

So war das doch immer:
Die PS2, alle jubelten, doch sieht selbst NfS III (1998) besser aus, als jeder PS2-Titel...


----------



## macmini131 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Sry, aber manche von euch posten was und haben anscheinend keine
Ahnung. Das mit der Grafik ist so ne Sache, die aktuellen Konsolen können auf jeden Fall mit der PC-Grafik mithalten. Die neuesten Spiele wie Fifa 10 haben auf der PS3 und Xbox360 bessere Grafik wie aufn PC. Ich kauf mir nur noch Spiele für die Playsi, weil beim PC hab ich nie die Garantie, ob das Game auch funktioniert und ich zock lieber an nem 40zöller wie an nem 20zöller. Das einzigste was den PC-Spielemarkt hält ist wow.


----------



## feivel (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



macmini131 schrieb:


> Sry, aber manche von euch posten was und haben anscheinend keine
> Ahnung. Das mit der Grafik ist so ne Sache, die aktuellen Konsolen können auf jeden Fall mit der PC-Grafik mithalten. Die neuesten Spiele wie Fifa 10 haben auf der PS3 und Xbox360 bessere Grafik wie aufn PC. Ich kauf mir nur noch Spiele für die Playsi, weil beim PC hab ich nie die Garantie, ob das Game auch funktioniert und ich zock lieber an nem 40zöller wie an nem 20zöller. Das einzigste was den PC-Spielemarkt hält ist wow.


 
äh...nein.

Sry, aber manche von euch posten was und haben anscheinend keine
Ahnung. -> dazu sage ich nur, dann wohl selbst klappe halten.

Das mit der Grafik ist so ne Sache, die aktuellen Konsolen können auf jeden Fall mit der PC-Grafik mithalten. Die neuesten Spiele wie Fifa 10 haben auf der PS3 und Xbox360 bessere Grafik wie aufn PC

-> glaub ich kaum..aber fußball ist nicht alles. wahrscheinlich ist die grafik gleichgut. aber nur wegen der miesen portierung.

-> schließ deinen 40"er an den pc ran und du hast das selbe?! wer sagt denn dass daran nur konsolen hängen dürfen 

und nein..der ganze pcspielemarkt wird nicht von wow getragen,..
wow trägt vielleicht blizzard (aber das ist eine einzelne firma und nicht der ganze pcspielemarkt.


der pcspiele markt ist sicher nicht am sterben, genauso wenig wie der konsolenmarkt
im gegenteil, mit den hitzeproblemen und den technischen ähnlichkeiten der konsolen nähern sich beide märkte an.

auch konsolen werden bereits nachgerüstet, noch nicht so intensiv wie beim pc aber sie werden.
die spiele werden schneller portiert, aufgrund der ähnlichkeit der systeme

der pcspiele markt wird weiterhin nicht aussterben, da viele casualgamer halt auch mal kurz was an ihrem office pc spielen wollen. die kaufen sich nicht extra konsolen.
lanzocker werden auch nie an konsolen sitzen.
onlineshooter mit gamepad statt mit maus und tastatur?
noway
es gibt viele gründe
beide märkte werden weiterleben..


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Ich glaube, dass die Diskussion zwischen PC und Konsole als Spieleplatform müßig ist. Vieles ist Geschmackssache. Konsolen bieten eine viel einfachere Zugänglichkeit, sind aber weniger flexibel und die Controller sind für viele Spiele immer noch weit schlechter als die klassische Maus - Tastatur - Kombination. TV-Monitora eignen sich trotz der Größe teilweise nur begrenzt zum Spielen, da dank Bildoptimierungstechniken ein erheblicher Input-Lag entsteht (und welcher klassische Konsolennutzer ist in der Lage, die gezielt abzuschalten? ).

Da heutzutage fast jeder einen Compi zuhause braucht und die Skalierbarkeit der Spiele von mäßigen Anforderungen bis zum Hightech-Detail-Powerauflösungen ein breites Spektrum von Hardware ermöglicht, hat der PC auf jeden Fall eine Zukunft als Spiele-Platform.

Auf jeden Fall werden die Konsolen teilweise PC-ähnlicher werden, um Online-Spiele besser zu unterstützen (Teamspeak, Chat, Skype, Mods!) und damit auch komplexer und teurer. Die andere Entwicklung ist auch schon zu beobachten: Das Konsolen durch neue Eingabemethoden andere Nutzerkreise ansprechen, die nie ernsthaft am PC gespielt haben.

Wenn ich übrigens sehe, wie mein 70jähriger Vater begeistert an seinen 400,- Euro PC mit Röhrenmonitor Diablo 2 zockt, weiss ich, das PCs ihre Fans behalten werden.

Es ist im Grunde ganz einfach: Solange wir als PC-Spieler Geld für Spiele ausgeben (und nicht nur die Images verteilen^^), wird es eine Spiele-Industrie geben, die auch an uns denkt.


----------



## macmini131 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Und warum bringen viele Entwickler nur noch Spiele für Konsolen raus? Der PC ist einfach *******, fast alle haben so scheiß Dreckskopierschutz und auf die auch so bessere Grafik kann ich verzichten. Der PC für Spiele, interressiert mich nur wenn die Konsolen veraltet sind. Und wer schließt einen PC an einen Fernseher um zu Zocken??


----------



## Fransen (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



macmini131 schrieb:


> Und wer schließt einen PC an einen Fernseher um zu Zocken??



Ich.
42" Full HD, ist das in deinen Augen so weltfremd?!


----------



## feivel (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

das ist eine dämliche frage.
abgesehen davon bist du auf den rest gar nicht eingegangen?
was gemerkt dabei?

und warum sollte man den pc nicht daran anschliessen
ne konsole schließt man doch auch daran an, weil mans kann und kauft sich nicht dafür extra einen röhrenfernseher 

das mit den drecksspielen stimmt ja so auch nicht.
es kommen jede menge guter spiele auf den markt
wie immer..
und es gibt auch jede menge schund auf konsolen

kommt auf die programmier an, nicht auf die plattform


----------



## macmini131 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Ich hab mich über den Kopierschutz der PC-Spiele beschwert. Und du sitzt dann vor deinem 42zöller und spielst mit Maus und Tastatur oder mit Gamepad. Ist doch viel bequemer mit Gamepad aufn Sofa zu sitzen, wie aufn Bürostuhl! Ja da muss ich dir Recht geben, es hängt nicht von der Plattform ab, sondern von den Entwicklern und was die daraus machen.


----------



## feivel (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

auch für den pc hab ich gamepads ...aber tatsächlich bevorzuge ich für das meiste maus und tastatur ja...ist wohl geschmackssache.
und kopierschutz..naja..den haben die konsolen schon auch 
sonst gäbs ganz ohne chips auf den konsolenplatinen viel mehr raubkopien.


----------



## SnakeByte (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

So, ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Also ich habe das Gefühl als hat sich das Blatt um 180° gewendet.

Während man Früher für den PC entwickelt und es später für die Konsolen konvertiert und portiert hat, scheint es heute so zu sein, dass wohl eher für die Konsole entwickelt und anschließend für den PC (als Nischenprodukt) portiert wird. Wenn man sich den Markt anschaut, die Flut der Titel und deren Qualität, stellt man fest, dass die Branche deutlich mehr in den Konsolenmarkt investiert als in den PC. Es gibt immer seltener PC-Only und dafür deutlich viele Cross-Games und Konsole-Only. Von der Qualität wollen wir mal nicht reden. Es gibt sicher einige gute Konsolenports für den PC, aber auch ne Menge Schrott. Auf dem PC wird aufs geradewohl irgendwas zusammengebastelt und auf den Termindruck des Publishers etwas auf den Markt geworfen, dass im Anschluss mäßig mit Patches versorgt wird um es halbwegs spielbar zu machen.
Jüngste Beispiele: Arma² - bei Release ziemlich fehlerbehaftet. OFPDR - Grottigste Konsolenportierung die ich je gesehen habe.


Wenn man nun sieht was es kostet sich ein vernünftigen PC zusammenzubauen und das vergleicht mit dem Kauf einer Konsole sieht man folgendes:
Beim PC sind die Hardwarekomponenten teurer als eine Konsole. Dafür sind die Spiele deutlich günstiger. Bei der Konsole legt man um die 300€ hin und bekommt was für die nächsten 3-5 Jahre. Die Spiele laufen allesamt auf der Kiste ohne HW-Upgrade, dafür sind sie idR etwas teurer.
Die Vielfalt an Spielen hoher Qualität ist auf der Konsole deutlich größer als auf dem PC.

Lohnt sich also der PC wirklich noch ? Ich denke nicht, vor allem da die Publisher und Entwickler sich zusehends vom PC mit Aktionen wie (grottigen) Portierung auf den PC, Streichen von LAN-Modi, Onlinezwang, testhalber erhöhten Preisen usw. distanzieren oder PC-Spieler in eine Lage bringen, bei der sie eben ein Produkt nicht mehr kaufen (aufgrund fehlender Funktionalität, überzogenen Versprechungen usw.). Das im Gegenzug natürlich die Publisher sagen: "Nein wir entwickeln nicht mehr primär für den PC" ist die Konsequenz daraus. Ein Teufelskreis bei dem wir Spieler den Kurzen ziehen.


----------



## Zephyr (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Wenn man NUR ans Spielen denkt und einfach nur die günstigste Lösung sucht, findet man wahrscheinlich eine Konsole. Aber ich behaupte mal, jeder Konsolenspieler hat auch einen PC der meistens nicht älter als 5 Jahre ist. Die Kosten addieren sich da.
PC-Spieler brauchen da nur an den PC denken und haben Arbeitsgerät und Spielgerät in einem. Was sich in Bezug auf die Kosten da am meisten lohnt, hängt wohl davon ab, wieviel der Konsolenspieler für seinen Office-PC und der PC-Spieler für seinen Spiele-PC ausgibt. 

Im Endeffekt denke ich, dass es trotzdem immer noch Geschmackssache ist. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir keine aktuelle Konsole kaufen, auch wenn sie nur 100€ kosten würde. Ist einfach nicht mehr mein ding. 


Aber außerdem: irgendwer hatte geschrieben, dass bald (evtl.) auch Konsolen in Sachen Hardware aufrüstbar sein sollen. Ich finde, da würde dann genau der Punkt verloren gehen, der in meinen Augen noch FÜR die Konsole und gegen den PC spricht. 
Natürlich könnte es theoretisch auch beispielsweise einfach 3, 4 oder 5 PlayStations geben, die mit verschieden guter Hardware ausgerüstet sind, damit das Aufrüsten nicht ganz so extrem wie beim PC ist. Dann könnten die Spieleentwickler - wie bei Spielen auf dem PC - verschiedene Grafikeinstellungen einsetzen. Aber ob sich das im Endeffekt für die Hersteller lohnt? Keine Ahnung.


Am Aussterben ist der PC genau so wenig wie die Konsole, so wie ich das momentan sehe. Und Trotzdem werde ich vorerst dem PC treu bleiben


----------



## Conan (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Der PC wird nebenbei mit Konsolenports mit bedient.
Sterben wird der PC vielleicht nicht, aber die Spielen taugen technisch nichts mehr.

Bsp:
- NfS Shift. Das Menü läd ewig. Performance wie von DVD. Im Rennen kein Zugriff auf Optionen.
- Checkpoints. Man wie ich die hasse. Quick Saves kann man in fast keinem Shooter erstellen.
- Grafik: Ich glaube in fast jedem Spiel wäre die Grafik viel detalierter, wenn es PC-only entwickelt wäre. Optionsmenü ? Bei den Konsolenports kann man Auflösung und evtl. AF einstellen, fertig. PC Niveau??

Ansonsten bin ich gleicher Meinung wie *SnakeByte* in seinem Beitrag.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

also ich sehe den konsolen markt als den markt für leute, die "anspruchslos" zocken wollen. einfach auf die couch brezeln und vor sich hin daddeln. klar, wie den dvd player einfach an, spiel rein und go. is schön einfach. man brauch keinerlei einstellungen vornehmen und gibt sich mit dem senf zufrieden, der einem vorgesetzt wird. das es noch eine welt gibt, die viel mehr möglich macht, bleibt dem geneigten konsolenspieler verborgen ^^

der pc hingegen glänzt mit individualität. klar, sein größtes problem (inkompatibilitäten, problematischere programmierung, grund für viele bugs...), aber meiner meinung nach genau das, was reizvoll is. ich kann selbst entscheiden, aus welchen komponenten mein rechner besteht. ich kann ihn nach eigenen kostenmöglichkeiten gestalten, kann ihn so optimieren, wie möglich is (foren wie pcgh sei dank ^^) und und und. klar, als konsolen truffi ohne plan von nix der sich nen komplettrechner im aldi kaufen würde (un das vllt mit seiner konsole vergleicht ^^), wäre das nen mammut projekt. das is wie wählen, ohne das wahlprogramm zu kennen. einkaufen, ohne preise zu vergleichen. ne versicherung abschließen, ohne sich zu informieren. sowas macht doch kein vernünftiger mensch - nur ein fauler ^^ und davon gibts leider viel zu viele (ich bin glaube ihr könig  ). ich vergleiche das immer gern mit der dsds-gesellschaft. gzsz un nur dieser weichspülmist. kein fernsehprogramm mehr, was klasse hat. nur noch gehirnverweichender dünnschiss. aber wieso is das so populär? weil denken scheinbar out is. die seichte unterhaltung ohne anspruch boomt - bäm, da schlägt die konsole doch voll ein.

keine gedanken um das machen, was man da nutzt. einfach hinsetzen und go. das ein pc auch gut und gerne seine 4 5 jahre schafft, wenn man einfach seine settings bissl runterschraubt mit der zeit (mein alter hat 8 jahre gehalten und is au nur ausgemustert worden, weil die hardware langsam bis endgültig den geist aufgab *g*), scheint hierbei unterzugehn. die anschaffungskosten mögen höher sein, aber die laufenden kosten sind bei der konsole höher - und das sind die wahren fresser. im vergleich zum pc kann man mit konsolen weiter nix machen. nen gameboy in groß. am pc kann ich arbeiten, programmieren, chatten...

und auf konsolenports könnt ich eigentlich gerne verzichten. das einzige gute crossover genre sind die rennspiele. oder flugsimms au noch. aber auf sonen tekken mist (früher für mich das sinnbild der konsole - dämliche kolpfer games) kann ich gerne verzichten. und pc genres wie strategiespiele oder egoshoter auf konsole zu portieren und das sogar konsole only zu machen (bad company) is einfach nen witz. ego shooter mit pad? gut, mit den 2 steuerkreuzen kann man mittlerweile vllt sogar mal strafen, aber ich kanns mir beim besten willen nich vorstellen. damit man in ruhe zielen kann, muss die ki so schlecht und langsam sein, das das ganze spielerlebnis (nen shooter is purer spiele speed) einfach hinüber und zerstört ist. gut, wie es heute is weis ich ned, aber vor ein paar jahren zumindest - was ich da gesehn hab... da wusst ich ned ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. autoaim, gegner die sich vor einen stellen und sekunden lang nur dastehen bevor sie loslegen, damit man mit dem komischen gamepad stick auch einigermaßen den cursor auf den bot bekommt... muss man nix zu sagen oder *g*

und das totschlagargument für mich: was is denn ne konsole heutzutage? nen kleiner pc. da sind standard teile aus dem pc bereich verbaut, die meist sogar noch so alt sind... einziger vorteil eben, das jeder dieser quasi-pc's genau gleich aufgebaut is und man somit ganz gezielt das beste aus dieser hardware rausholen kann. wie gesagt, das is der große vorteil, den ich auch nicht bestreite. aber um nichts in der welt, würd ich meinen pc gegen ne konsole tauschen wollen *g*

also für mich sieht es eher so aus, das ichs schlichtweg nich verstehe, wieso konsolen überhaupt leben - bis ich dann wieder an unsre heutige wischi waschi gesellschaft denke. aber gut, das beste sinnbild dafür ist weniger die xbox oder playsi. wenn die leute dort schon pc genres spielen, beweisen sie wenigstens noch geschmack *g* aber die wii... das is für mich konsole schlechthin. hat nen kumpel ma auf ner bday party von sich hingestellt. gott war das grottenlangweilig ^^ und das is noch son syndrom, was mich nerven tut (also wieder am absolutbsp der wii) - während ich meinen pc nutze, wenn ich alleine bin und mich gedanklich davon distanziere (keine arbeit, kein zocken... schlicht un einfach spaß mit freunden haben, was trinken, party machen), wenn ich auf ne party gehe, wird die konsole gerade auf parties ausgepackt. ätzend. ich will auf ner party mit den menschen zu tun haben un ned mit denen zocken ^^ das kann ich zuhause am pc schon, das brauch ich ned au noch auf ner party.

naja, jedenfalls glaub ich kaum, das der pc austerben wird. und selbst wenn, hätte es sicher ebenfalls böse konsequenzen für konsolen. gut, eingefleischte konsoleros behaupten dann sicher, das wär nur ein vorteil, da man ja nun garnich mehr aufrüsten muss. selbst nach 10 jahren immer noch keine neue xbox und die spiele sehn immernoch so fantastisch aus, wie am ersten tag! ich hau mich weg...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso immer gesagt wird, Konsolenspieler hätten keine Ahnung von nichts. Ich hab mir bisher jeden PC selbst zusammengebaut, mit WaKü und allem drum und dran. Unter 600€ bin ich dabei nie geblieben. Also nichts von wegen ALDI-PC.  Aber ich und viele meiner Freunde sind dennoch zur Konsole gewechselt, weil das Zocken dort einfach wesentlich entspannter ist und weil die ständige PC-Aufrüsterei auf Dauer einfach Geldverbrennung gleicht.
Ein weiterer Grund ist der, dass einige Kracher wie GTA viele Monate vorm PC-Launch auf Konsole erscheinen. Man wird als Konsolenspieler einfach wesentlich mehr verwöhnt als als PC-Spieler. Noch dazu fühlt man sich viel mehr wie in einer großen Gemeinschaft.

Als PC-Spieler wird man doch nur noch verarscht, keine Ahnung warum ihr euch das gefallen lasst.

- immer krassere Kopierschutzmechanismen (Siehe z.B. Spore, Red Alert 3, usw.)
- Anti-Cheat-Software, die dem ehrlichen Spieler mehr Nerven raubt als den Cheatern selbst (Punkbuster)
- Konsolenports mit schlechterer Qualität als die Konsolenspiele selbst
- teilweise extrem verzögerte Releases von Games (z.B. GTA4, Assassins Creed)
- Bugs ohne Ende, die teilweise vom Entwickler völlig ignoriert werden und dann von der Comunity gefixt werden müssen (siehe Gothic3, Oblivion)

Ich zocke zwar immer noch ab und an am PC, aber neue Games kaufe ich mir lange nicht mehr dafür. Dazu müssten Games rauskommen, die mal wieder richtig Spaß machen, z.B. CoD6 oder BF Bad Company 2. Allerdings kommen die auch beide auf PS3, also werd ich sie mir dafür zulegen. Irgendwie macht mir Zocken mit dem Pad mehr Spaß als mit Maus und Tastatur. ^^

Ich habe jetzt 300€ in eine PS3, 160€ in einen 24" Full-HD-Monitor und 200€ in ein neues Soundsystem gesteckt, also so viel wie ich sonst in einen neuen PC investiert hätte. Aber der Vorteil daran ist, dass ich auch die nächsten Jahre noch auf höchsten Settings zocken kann, auch wenn diese grafisch nicht ganz an hohe Settings auf dem PC reichen, jedoch immer noch weit oberhalb der niedrigen Settings liegen, die man heute mit einem PC von 2006 nutzen müsste.
Wenn irgendwann die PS4 draußen ist, warte ich einfach, bis diese auch wieder auf 300€ runter ist und schlage dann zu. 

Der PC wird auch weiterhin mein Hobby bleiben, aber weniger um damit zu spielen. Viel mehr weil es doch schon ab und an Spaß macht, daran herumzubasteln.


----------



## HCN (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



> und ich zock lieber an nem 40zöller wie an nem 20zöller


 
Ein 24 '' PC Monitor mit Full HD ist heute schon ab 200 € zu haben und alles drüber ist eh nur Augenwischerei, weil dein toller 40 ''er keine bessere Auflösung bietet, sondern einfach die Pixel größer sind und er dadurch zwar das größere aber auch das schlechtere Bild liefert als der 24 er mit FHD, einfach weil es grobkörniger wird wenn man nur höher skaliert.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



HCN schrieb:


> Ein 24 '' PC Monitor mit Full HD ist heute schon ab 200 € zu haben und alles drüber ist eh nur Augenwischerei, weil dein toller 40 ''er keine bessere Auflösung bietet, sondern einfach die Pixel größer sind und er dadurch zwar das größere aber auch das schlechtere Bild liefert als der 24 er mit FHD, einfach weil es grobkörniger wird wenn man nur höher skaliert.



trotzdem is zum zoggen so ein 40" im wohnzimmer einem 24" vorzuziehen ^^ habe beides da - glaubs mir


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



HCN schrieb:


> Ein 24 '' PC Monitor mit Full HD ist heute schon ab 200 € zu haben und alles drüber ist eh nur Augenwischerei, weil dein toller 40 ''er keine bessere Auflösung bietet, sondern einfach die Pixel größer sind und er dadurch zwar das größere aber auch das schlechtere Bild liefert als der 24 er mit FHD, einfach weil es grobkörniger wird wenn man nur höher skaliert.


Von dem Ding sitzt man dann allerdings auch weiter weg, so dass es effektiv das selbe ist, wenn der Sitzabstand dem jeweiligen Monitor angepasst wird.

Es ist halt einfach ein anderes Gefühl mit nem Controller/Gamepad auf dem Sofa zu hängen und von da zu spielen. Natürlich geht das mit dem PC prinzipiell auch und Ego-Shooter würde ich so nicht spielen wollen, aber es ist eben etwas anderes als mit Tastatur und Maus am Tisch.


----------



## DaStash (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Guten Tag, bin der Neue.
> 
> Da hin und wieder behauptet wird, der PC würde als Spieleplattform im sterben liegen, habe ich mal etwas gegoogelt, um glaubwürdige Quellen zu finden, die das Gegenteil behaupten.


Ich finde du triffst den Kern der Sache nicht. Es behauptet aktuell niemand von Relevanz das der PC als Spieleplattform "aussterben" wird, sondern es wird dargelegt das der PC zunehmend unlukrativer für viele Genrearten wird, da mit Konsolen das Zigfache an Einnahmen, bei geringerem Herstellungsaufwand, realisiert werden kann. 
Daraus ergibt sich eine komplette Verschiebung ganzer Genrebereiche hin zur Konsole. Der Trend existiert schon länger, siehe Jump´n Run und breitet sich zunehmend weiter aus. Noch werden viele Spiele simultan oder plattformübergreifend für den PC entwickelt aber auch das könnte bei anhalteneden schlechten Absatzzahlen von Blockbustertiteln eingestellt werden.

Richtig erfolgreich ist der PC jedoch in den Sparten Mmorpg´s und Browsergames und  da das wachsende Märkte sind wird in letzter Zeit auch oft die Wichtigkeit dieser hervorgehoben und eben auch des PC´s als Spieleplattform. Jedoch liegt es wohl kaum in unserem Interesse nur noch 2-3 lukrative Sparten bedienen zu können und deshalb sollte es eben weiterhin kritisch betrachtet werden, mit Blick auf die zahlreichen anderen Genres.

MFG


----------



## christian150488 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

Irgendwann wird wieder die zeit kommen wo die Spielehersteller checken das der PC einfach mehr Möglichkeiten bietet...

Mal abgesehen davon würde ich sagen der einzige Grund warum die Konsolen so gut da stehen ist der Anschaffungspreis aber keiner beachtet das die Spiele teils 20-30€ teurer sind und was rechnet sich auf Dauer dann wohl mehr?

Nene solange es noch die Treuen PC Spieler gibt wird diese Sparte auch nicht aussterben

10 Top Spiele auf dem PC kosten im Durchschnitt 40-59€, auf der PS3 zahlt man für die gleichen Spiele immer mindestens 59€
Da kommt man bei 10 Spielen doch schon auf 100€ die man sicher einspart, je nach Fall bis 200€

Soviel teurerer ist der PC gar nicht , und wenn man bedenkt das man eh einen braucht für Office oder Internet kann man doch gleich auch in nen guten investieren..

Naja ist meine Meinung ^^


----------



## KiraSenpai (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zerstreuung der Gerüchte, dass der PC als Spieleplattform im Sterben liege*

naja der PC ist zwar leistungsfähiger und es gibt mehr möglichkeiten als bei der Konsole, aber ich persönlich nutze den PC nurnoch für onlinegames, da es wesentlich angenehmer ist mit jemanden zu schreiben und ähnliches, normale games zock ich dann lieber auf der ps3. Dies ist wesentlich gemütlicher ^^


----------

